# Anyone retrofit an OEM reverse camera into a CC?



## Tstalcup (Dec 12, 2009)

Essentially, here is where I am, I purchased an 09 VR6 4motion from the dealer but wanted one with Nav and the backup camera...they said, no problem. Then it turned out that they wanted to slap a Rosen look-alike unit into the dash and call it a day. I thoughtfully, being a lawyer and all, suggested I bring the CC back and they gimme my Touareg back because seriously, thats not what anyone would reasonably think "we can put the nav package in" means.
Instead they proposed to install an RNS-510 and OEM backup camera into the CC if I could source the parts, they offset the price of the car by my parts cost (a lot). I have sourced a BT controller, factory fresh RNS-510 and the Kufatec OEM harness and camera and had all delivered to the VW Dealer...so essentially this is their problem (they agreed to it and they drew up the contract agreeing to the terms, they likely now wish I had just bought a Mercedes).
Now they are baffled, and have been for two days, (while I drive a rust-orange Dodge Caliber on their dime) as to how to get the backup camera to work. They've gotten it to the point where it just flashes a yellow arrow at them and then goes back to a prompt screen...
I've helped out by sending them all the DYI guides I can find but those all appear to be for Golf retrofits. That said, if you can put a Mk6 camera into a Mk5 why can't the dealer put a CC camera into a CC...
So has anyone done this job successfully? Anyone had the dealer do it? Kufatec isn't going to sell whole boatloads of these kits if even the Dealer can't manage the install.


----------



## Nebo600 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Damn they did this crap to me too, I hate the Rosen system its horrible, should I tell my dealer to get me the actual RNS-510? the thing is i got the car in late November, its been a busy holiday season for me and I haven't had the chance to talk to the dealer, is it to late to complain? Plus I've had issues with the Rosen freezing and other minor problems.


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

The same thing happen to me. I was looking at the sport and asked if i could add the navi after purchase and they said no problem we can do it in house. They also said they could add the camera. So after the papers are sign, take delivery, and i go back to have them install a unit a couple weeks later in find out they want to give me an aftermarket Kenwood deck for 1400 installed. I tried fighting them and am getting no where. 
Would calling VwoA customer service help me at all?


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Jaron, did you go to the VW dealership in DC?
Also the Rosen system is the chinese knockoff system, like the waywell? Thats what the search came up as.


----------



## Nebo600 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

Trikstir. I sent you a PM. I'm from East Meadow and if you got your car from Platinum maybe we could collaborate on a better solution for this Rosen system.


----------



## Nebo600 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Wow thanks for the post. If I can get them to put the OEM nav system in I would want the camera even if I have to do it myself.


----------



## Tstalcup (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

This was enormously helpful, I forwarded the salient portions of your post to the service department at the dealership and they have gotten the RNS and RVC and parking sensors to all play nice with one another...After a week of messing around with it.
The success of the install however does not cure the apparently widespread problem of VW Dealers, who it should be admitted do not speak with the voice of VWoA, putting craptacular Rosen, etc, Nav units into cars but telling purchasers they're getting "the nav package." 
If you sell me a piece of crap, and say hey, this is cheaper and not as good as the VW unit but you save time and money," then I can make an informed decision to purchase crap. Contrarily, if you tell me you can "put the nav unit and camera in" I expect the VW-sourced parts and a factory-clean install.
VWoA really ought to lay down the law on this issue. First and foremost, the Dealers are outsourcing parts that VW could be selling them; thats bad business for VW. Secondly, the aftermarket units aren't as good as the OEM parts and they diminish the car in the eyes of the public; i.e., it may be an aftermarket part but once your dealer puts it in a VW, its speaking ill of your company to those who experience it and don't make a distinction between the car and its electronics. Finally, speaking as a lawyer, depending on what the dealer is telling people, its either an affirmative misrepresentation (its the same as the OEM) or an implied misrepresentation (if we keep quiet uninformed purchasers won't know). My dealer tried both approaches on me...


----------



## spncrgr (Jul 8, 2010)

*To add to that...*

Do you have the part number(s) for the RVC retrofit?

I went to Congressional once, and that was enough for me! The battery in my '03 Jetta VR6 suddenly died one day while I was at work and so I took it there since it's the closest. While it was in, the service department told me that I needed all new brake pads and rotors. I guess what they didn't know was that I had just had all 4 rotors replaced and new pads installed no more than 9 months before by my regular dealer. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy with them and decided never to go back there. 

Anyway, I actually just traded my Jetta in for a CPO B6 Passat and it would be nice to retrofit RNS and RVC. Incidentally, I purchased at Fitzgerald VW in Frederick and they treated me so well, I can't wrap my mind around it!


----------



## stuartw (Feb 15, 2011)

*After several months I have successfully installed the OEM RVC with the RNS 510 upgrade*

I initially spoke to the dealer about this project and I was getting quoted very high costs. In my case they were willing to do it but the total cost would in the region of $3,500. 

So I started doing my research and decided to source the parts myself. 

I got a new RNS-510 for $1,800 from a reseller on ebay. 

I got the OEM RVC kit from Kufatec (German site) for about $700. 

Then I looked for some installation quotes. The best auto-electric quotes I could get for someone who would install and code was about $600. 

I ended up buying the coding software and cable from a company in the UK - vag-diagnostics.com. It was about 1/4 of the price that Ross-Tech were offering and I found an installer that would work with me for $75 per hour, where I would do the coding. The install took 4 hours, so total cost $300. 

After a few inssues with the cable I was sent I completed the project - total project cost (including the coding cable & software) in the region of $2000. Total savings of about $1500 from the dealer quotes. 

A couple of challenges I faced: 

1. Translating the install guide from Kufatec - they could only provide a German guide 
2. The coding instructions from Kufatec were incomplete. They advise you to update Controller 19 (CAN Gateway) but do not mention that you also need to code the RVC controller as well. 

My guess is that your dealer is having trouble with the coding, but I could be wrong.


----------



## stuartw (Feb 15, 2011)

*Okay, so my math was not that good.*

RNS-510 = $1800 
RVC Kit = $700 
Install Costs = $300 
Coding cable + Software = $130 

Total project costs = $2930 

The dealer quotes were still actually much higher... 

RNS-510 = $2300 installed 
RVC Kit (not actually quoted but wanted to install a much cheaper camera at a fee of $600 installed). For the emblem RVC kit they quoted $600 to install the one I had sourced. If they had sourced it themselves my guess they would have charged about $1200 for the kit (the US kufatec site has the kit for about $1095.95 + shipping) with $600 for install. 

Total dealer cost (estimated) = $4,100.


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Any tips or tricks to tell dealer?*

I see that you have successfully had the RVC installed on your RNS-510, do you have any tips or things I should tell my installer especially regarding the coding process? I am taking delivery on my 2012 VR6 4Motion this week, and I happen to fall into the group of people that didn't get the camera because of the earthquake in Japan, so I ordered the full RVC kit from Kufatec. The only thing my dealer told me was that a $20,000 mat was required to calibrate the grid for the camera and that almost nobody has that mat. Did you hear that too, or was that not an issue? Any ideas or thoughts would be really appreciated.


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

shep37 said:


> I see that you have successfully had the RVC installed on your RNS-510, do you have any tips or things I should tell my installer especially regarding the coding process? I am taking delivery on my 2012 VR6 4Motion this week, and I happen to fall into the group of people that didn't get the camera because of the earthquake in Japan, so I ordered the full RVC kit from Kufatec. The only thing my dealer told me was that a $20,000 mat was required to calibrate the grid for the camera and that almost nobody has that mat. Did you hear that too, or was that not an issue? Any ideas or thoughts would be really appreciated.


 The calibration isn't necessarily required. I didn't on mine. The only issue is that the module will throw faults when scanned with the appropriate scan tool. The calibration tool (which is a mat for all intents and purposes) should be available for rent if the dealer really wants to help you. In the end, I ended up having a warranty swap done on the module and received a precalibrated one from another vehicle. 

Congrats on the 4Mo, btw. I miss mine. You're one of a small handful of VR6 Executives coming in to the country. Please post pics inside and out when you receive it, if you don't mind.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

PM Romney, he installed OEM Navigation w/back up camera on his R-line :thumbup:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> PM Romney, he installed OEM Navigation w/back up camera on his R-line :thumbup:


 I don't think his is an R-Line model. But still rocks with the works that had been done.


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

The DIY that helped us to install the RVC is *here*. 



wdimagineer said:


> The calibration isn't necessarily required. I didn't on mine.


 Agreed. No calibration was needed. 



Epence said:


> I don't think his is an R-Line model. But still rocks with the works that had been done.


 No R-Line here. Just a Sport, but modded  

Viel Spaß!


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

romney said:


> The DIY that helped us to install the RVC is *here*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Romney, do you know if the RVC is the same for the Golf 6 as the CC? There is a cheap one here: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-R...192330QQ_trksidZp5197Q2em7QQitemZ180633533298 

They said that it fits the CC, but I'm not sure if it includes all the pieces.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

I want want want....but I don't think it will work with my head unit? I assume I am correct ?

Oh have 2012 RLine..


----------



## romney (Aug 21, 2010)

gtitrini said:


> Romney, do you know if the RVC is the same for the Golf 6 as the CC? There is a cheap one here:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-R...192330QQ_trksidZp5197Q2em7QQitemZ180633533298
> 
> They said that it fits the CC, but I'm not sure if it includes all the pieces.


 Yes, it works with the CC. You need a RNS-510. The US RCD-510 does not have a video input on the back. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

romney said:


> Yes, it works with the CC. That is the kit that I bought. You need an RNS unit. The US RCD does not have a video input on the back.
> 
> Viel Spaß!


 Thanks!! I have an RNS 510!


----------



## jw7382 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi, 

Do you know if this unit will RNS315?


----------



## ELFlora (Sep 6, 2010)

*For Sale*

I have a RNS 315 w/code for sale! My CC 2011 came with it, but I exchanged it for a 510 RNS and had it completed by Volkswagon in Germany. They did it with no issue, but since then, I have sold the car with the RNS 510, but still have the RSN 315. if anyone maybe in need of a good system, reply here!

Currently I am trying to decide to get the Retrofit Camera Kit for my current 2012! Hope I have a bit of luck!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

ELFlora said:


> I have a RNS 315 w/code for sale! My CC 2011 came with it, but I exchanged it for a 510 RNS and had it completed by Volkswagon in Germany. They did it with no issue, but since then, I have sold the car with the RNS 510, but still have the RSN 315. if anyone maybe in need of a good system, reply here!
> 
> Currently I am trying to decide to get the Retrofit Camera Kit for my current 2012! Hope I have a bit of luck!


Post it up for sale in the classifieds...under the CC, B6 Passat, B7 Passat, MK6, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me if this OEM backup camera and the OEM parking sensors work on a aftermarket head unit?

Thank you in advance


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Kvn22 said:


> Can anyone please tell me if this OEM backup camera and the OEM parking sensors work on a aftermarket head unit?
> 
> Thank you in advance


You need to check the specs of that particular head unit!
It's not a matter of the camera being compatible with the head unit, the question is did the aftermarket manufacturer design it to be compatible with the CC's OEM equipment?


----------

